# tips on concrete pour



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've dealt with this before but looking for a better way to pour a slab behind a house. It's pretty small, 6 yd^3 will do the trick. Access to the back isn't easy-I don't want to risk the damage to the driveway. I've rented concrete buggies in the past-had NO luck with them driving on gravel-they get stuck in no time flat. Are they ok to use on solid turf? 

any tips on pouring behind a house? How much are pumper trucks and how far can they reach?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Use a line pump for a few hundred dollars, save your back, minimal clean up and hey it's the new millenium, the wheel barrow is definately out.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I recently did three 7 yd pours at a site where I couldn't get any where near the building with machinery or vehicles of any kind. About 100 yds or so from the driveway. Did each with three wheelbarrows, five guys, in under the time the concrete guys allow without an extra charge. It's no big deal. Three barrows over that distance still had me hopping with the vibe and screed.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> Use a line pump for a few hundred dollars, save your back, minimal clean up and hey it's the new millenium, the wheel barrow is definately out.


Line pump for six yards waste of money. 

Depending on the terrain a wheel barrow can be a pain unless prep'd for a smooth sail. I would go with the buggie for a smooth sail lay some plywood down for a path.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is what I use on nearly every pour we do.

Today we had to place a chute through a basement window to hit a wheel barrow for some pier footings in the basement. We used the skid loader with the concrete bucket to hit the chute, put in about 5 yards that way.

The bucket I have will hold about 3/4 yard if filled to the top. It cost about $2,000. It can be rented here for about $65/day. A lot cheaper than a pump.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

You can rent a power buggy fairly cheap. After the first time I used one, I bought one. Never used a wheelbarrow again.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

jeez, am I the only one who still hand mixes on plywood???????


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> jeez, am I the only one who still hand mixes on plywood???????


:no::sad:


----------

